# Help me please!!! HOW TO DO AN ESTIMATE



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

Bodger said:


> Within 11 replies, there is a photo of an elephant with his trunk up a rhino's ass.


And that rhino's sportin' some wood.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

camaroman2125 said:


> Bodger,
> 
> You owe me a new keyboard, since I just spit soda all over my old one.


 I cover my whole computer with cheesecloth now, and squint to see through it...ModernStyle alone will keep you cleaning the damn thing all day...:laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

if he is in the DC area an really needs help I will help them. 

I would rather do that, than see another homeowner have a bad contractor story.


----------



## hbelectric (Oct 8, 2007)

I only barter, what is this estimating thing you speak of?


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2008)

My humble 2 cents...

Thats pretty cool of you rbs:thumbsup:
I'm not very good at estimating so I can relate


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

y don't I see the animal sex pictures? 
This sux. 
Do I have the content blocker set too high. 
Nah, all my poon sites are workin.
Where's malco.



..


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

My friend, there are no secrets or shortcuts. Estimating truly is an art
(Qoute)
More a skill, art is subject to criticizm.
Skill is undeniable.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I can help this guy with the grading and retaining wall.

I have some advice on how to estimate the other stuff.

If the OP will contact me and/or Rbs, we can get him on the right path, and maybe I can pick up a little grading job.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Take off's are easy if you have any field experience. 

It's those darn labor hours that take time (and good record keeping) to get down good.


----------



## Houston's (Nov 30, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> If you truly need help and your in the DC area I will help you. Email me your contact info
> 
> [email protected]


RB is a good guy!!!:thumbup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Houston's said:


> RB is a good guy!!!:thumbup:


I felt that way till I saw your signature quote :laughing:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I cant believe this guy got a pass, normally you guys would have kicked him in the nuts till he burped up baby batter. Its the new, kinder, gentler CT. Who wants a hug ???


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> I cant believe this guy got a pass, normally you guys would have kicked him in the nuts till he burped up baby batter. Its the new, kinder, gentler CT. Who wants a hug ???


 
Shhhhhhhhh. Trying to lure the weee lad back in.


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

Animal sex and baby batter.......now this is the makings of a fine thread indeed.....


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

> Animal sex and baby batter.......now this is the makings of a fine thread indeed.....


I should make that my new sig line.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> Who wants a hug ???


I have had a long and rough day. I need a hug.......


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I have had a long and rough day. I need a hug.......


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I have had a long and rough day. I need a hug.......


 Well....maybe if you still have that rhino costume, you could do even better! :laughing:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I have had a long and rough day. I need a hug.......


Fine with me, then when hug time is over we could all talk about our feelings. I just read in O magazine that it is good to be open with your friends, it helps your inner spirit.



I got in touch with my inner child once, the kid was an a55hole so I choked him.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

> Well....maybe if you still have that rhino costume, you could do even better! :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Titodbuilder, take RB up on his offer. He doesn't charge much for free advice. :whistling


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Since everyone is so cuddly tonight I'm just waiting for one of you to announce your a women in a mans body. 
We haven't had that thread yet


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

silvertree said:


> Since everyone is so cuddly tonight I'm just waiting for one of you to announce your a women in a mans body.
> We haven't had that thread yet


I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body. Does that count?


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Lets just say we love and accept you the way you are, and thanks for not showing any graphic content:laughing:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

precisionbuild said:


> I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body. Does that count?


Do you have a mullet, you cant be a good bull without a mullet.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> Do you have a mullet, you cant be a good bull without a mullet.


I did for a short time way back in my teens. Of course, everyone did back then. It was popular.:whistling


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

S/He's from Pennsylvania, has a mullet for sure.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

silvertree said:


> S/He's from Pennsylvania, has a mullet for sure.


Oh no you didn't!!!:no:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...w&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=3&ct=image&cd=1


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Brock said:


>



wow wow. Just wow


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I apologise, living in Pittsburgh for 6 months drinking Iron City beer, and that includes the one skunked can in every 6 pack brings back the memories of all those black buildings and damp cold mornings taking the bus with women who looked meaner than anyone on the Steelers lineup.
But then again where else in America can you take a cable car that high up.
Duquesne Incline, I wonder if it still operates.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

silvertree said:


> I apologise, living in Pittsburgh for 6 months drinking Iron City beer, and that includes the one skunked can in every 6 pack brings back the memories of all those black buildings and damp cold mornings taking the bus with women who looked meaner than anyone on the Steelers lineup.
> But then again where else in America can you take a cable car that high up.
> Duquesne Incline, I wonder if it still operates.


It still operates. Pittsburgh has also cleaned up it's city alot in recent years. Still alot of mullets though and mean looking women. :thumbsup:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I bought a mullet wig a couple years back at halloween, my wife said I looked like Joe Dirt. I wore it to a party and talked to this chick all night then when I pulled it off she started laughing and told me she thought it was my real hair. 
A lady was hitting on me once and told me I looked like Justin Timberlake, I told my wife about it and she said I was Timberdirt, my buddy picked up on it and for a few months I was known as Timberdirt. I gotta admit that I do look damn good with a Kentucky Mudflap.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

> I do look damn good with a Kentucky Mudflap.


If you say so !


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

silvertree said:


> If you say so !


I had a mullet and a '79 Camaro, tight jeans and GNR on the tape deck, I was every girls dream. .............
Actually my wife makes fun of my old mullet days pictures, she was to young back then for all of that. But i did see pictures of her from the same years and she had some weird hair helmet haircut, looked like the kid on 8 Is Enough.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> View attachment 14917


Awww, Joe Dirt! Or Dirte if you prefer...:whistling


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I have had a long and rough day. I need a hug.......


http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k231/JumboJack19/****.jpg


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> I bought a mullet wig a couple years back at halloween, my wife said I looked like Joe Dirt. I wore it to a party and talked to this chick all night then when I pulled it off she started laughing and told me she thought it was my real hair.
> A lady was hitting on me once and told me I looked like Justin Timberlake, I told my wife about it and she said I was Timberdirt, my buddy picked up on it and for a few months I was known as Timberdirt. I gotta admit that I do look damn good with a Kentucky Mudflap.


 Ladies and germs....The Vandals


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

JumboJack said:


> http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k231/JumboJack19/****.jpg


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Titodbuilder (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the responses fellaz!

The Elephanolingus is hilarious. I am glad you guys have a good sense of humor. Again, thanks for all responses. After I stop laughing I will asses the more serious ones carefully and try to make heads or tails of what I am up against.

I know I am well over my head and it will take some time to get my head out of the rhinass, but I have to start somewhere. I did run a $380 million division of a major technical corp and have an MBA, so I have the business side covered, but I know the company will sink or swim based on my ability to maximize profitability based on solid estimates. I am willing to fully immerse myself in the process knowing full well That I know nothing about estimating and have little to no real field experience; hence, my post. To this end , I really appreciate the current replies...even the Proboscidea/Odd-toed ungulate love. 

The road to hell is paved with these, but it is my solid intention to run the company ethically and efficiently, so right now I am sweating the less than ideal start. The first project(s) on my own I have all but guaranteed because the architects prefers to work with my guys as we have done quality work in the past with the old company. I am also an electrical engineer so I thrive on rigid definition; therefore, winging it puts me well out of my comfort zone. However, for the first few projects I am screwed and have no choice -- sink or swim, sink or swim. 

Thanks again fellaz!!!


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Titodbuilder said:


> Wow, thanks for all the responses fellaz!
> 
> The Elephanolingus is hilarious. I am glad you guys have a good sense of humor. Again, thanks for all responses. After I stop laughing I will asses the more serious ones carefully and try to make heads or tails of what I am up against.
> 
> ...


Good for you. You stuck around. I think you'll make a good addition here. 

Rory can help you BTW. Give him a ring.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Titodbuilder said:


> Thanks again fellaz!!!


I'm glad to see you have a sense of humor and get what this is all about here. This is a great site and full of pros that can help you a lot.

Apart from the rhino butt-stabbings and such, of course, that's just entertainment.
As I always say: It's just the normal noises in here.:clap:


----------



## Titodbuilder (Feb 6, 2009)

I hope to contribute positively to the forum, not just eat and run. I am not an idiot at everything, so I do have skills that I will gladly share as the opportunity arises....even if it's just a joke or a funny pic.

Cheers


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Titodbuilder said:


> I hope to contribute positively to the forum, not just eat and run. I am not an idiot at everything, so I do have skills that I will gladly share as the opportunity arises....even if it's just a joke or a funny pic.


You passed the first test :thumbup:
...many more to follow :whistling


Good luck and start reading like a hungry elephant :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Mar 29, 2006)

Titodbuilder said:


> The Elephanolingus is hilarious. I am glad you guys have .. asses. .. the more serious ones .. make .. tails.
> 
> I know I am .. a .. division of a major .. Proboscidea/Odd-toed ungulate love. The road to hell is paved with these.
> 
> ...


:blink: :w00t: 

Why did I do that. :sad:

And the innocent bystanders said "Because you are an ass."


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

You did pass. Even after getting kicked, dragged, spat upon and just plain snubbed. 

It is not often that a noob comes here, ask one of the Taboo Questions, catches a beating and yet returns fire with skill and deftness!

Welcome!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

When I saw the title, I thought
"Just skip it and wait for the movie."
Now, I get to the last page
and I want to know, *who* are you
people, and what have you done 
with the regular guys???? :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

It is a Donald Sutherland Movie from the late 70's situation!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> It is a Donald Sutherland Movie from the late 70's situation!


"Eye of the Needle"? :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

neolitic said:


> "Eye of the Needle"? :laughing:


Think pods.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

"Invasion of the Body Snatchers"


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

neolitic said:


> "Eye of the Needle"? :laughing:


That was a GOOD one. And he schtonked Kate Nelligan too, the dirty spy basteed.:laughing:

Something about the OP made him sound just legit enough, just beyond the normal n00b "how much", to get a few rounds lobbed over his head first before anyone fired for effect, and that saved him.

Well, that and once the elephant thing got pasted in, fuggeddaboutit.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

precisionbuild said:


> "Invasion of the Body Snatchers"


Forgot the remake, but that is exactly
the feeling I got here.....
Brrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Titodbuilder (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for your assistance guys, I got the bid in and we came in competitive and we are the recommended contractor by the architect. I await with baited rhino breath.....


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Titodbuilder said:


> Thanks for your assistance guys, I got the bid in and we came in competitive and we are the recommended contractor by the architect. I await with baited rhino breath.....



Congrats hopefully you get it and make some money. If you go broke I cleared out the tool shed


----------



## flamingo (Mar 24, 2017)

*as best as you can*

then add 20% Do what you say you are going to do then do it when you say that you will do it and you have the majority of them beat!


----------

